# Cool Video



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Pretty neat video of Cyrul Jumping a gas buggy over a house.

http://64.224.183.129/videos/housejump.wmv


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Cool,but old footage.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

pepe said:


> Cool,but old footage.


whoops sorry, didnt know it was posted before
but for those who havent seen it, check it out


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

that was on the original xxx-main tape


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

man that was sweet


----------

